# Sawblade Fitting



## MK4 VRSiX (Feb 7, 2009)

I know, search. I did and unfortunately there was nothing on the 10.5" rears. The set that I bought is 17x9.5" front, and 17x10.5" rears. Any idea on what size tire I should run on these, as well as what size adapters?


_Modified by MK4 VRSiX at 7:21 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Sawblade Fitting (MK4 VRSiX)*

depends on how much poke you want.... i would say maybe fronts 15mm and rear 20mm... but dont listen to my word. do more research. i would look into the for sale wheels and see if there are ppl selling some and ask them what they did. there is a guy selling some now actually... theyr green in the middle with polished lip.


----------



## MK4 VRSiX (Feb 7, 2009)

I was going to do a 1.5" adapter all around with a 215/45 front tire and 235/45 rear.


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (MK4 VRSiX)*

oh no, too much! those wheels are wide enough, if you put 1.5" all around, your gonna have crazy poke. even an 1" is too much.


----------



## MK4 VRSiX (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (wannabeeuroTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabeeuroTR* »_oh no, too much! those wheels are wide enough, if you put 1.5" all around, your gonna have crazy poke. even an 1" is too much.

There's going to be poke the wheels offset is +56. They need to be brought out to clear.


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (MK4 VRSiX)*

with 1.5" adapters your gonna have alot more than just clearance though... just to let you know from experience.


----------



## reva_dubdub410 (Jan 21, 2009)

you searched and found nothing because there is no sawblade thats staggered 9.5/10.5. you measure from the inside of the lip to the other, not all the way across the rim! in turn, you added an inch and some onto what you really or techincally have.
ive made this same mistake till somebody corrected me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by reva_dubdub410 at 7:35 PM 7-6-2009_


_Modified by reva_dubdub410 at 7:39 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

9.5" won't clear the coil strut (assuming that you're on coils). I mocked up my 9.5" rear Sawblade with a 1.5" adapter and the inner barrel lip was sitting on the strut. Do 8.5" and 10.5" in the rear if you want. I have 8.5"/9.5" Sawblades with 205/45 and 215/45 Falken 512's.


----------



## coreyt (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GreenEggsAndHamDanIam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenEggsAndHamDanIam* »_9.5" won't clear the coil strut (assuming that you're on coils). I mocked up my 9.5" rear Sawblade with a 1.5" adapter and the inner barrel lip was sitting on the strut. Do 8.5" and 10.5" in the rear if you want. I have 8.5"/9.5" Sawblades with 205/45 and 215/45 Falken 512's. 

And what size spacers are you running?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GreenEggsAndHamDanIam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenEggsAndHamDanIam* »_9.5" won't clear the coil strut (assuming that you're on coils). I mocked up my 9.5" rear Sawblade with a 1.5" adapter and the inner barrel lip was sitting on the strut. Do 8.5" and 10.5" in the rear if you want. I have 8.5"/9.5" Sawblades with 205/45 and 215/45 Falken 512's. 

i agree. 
im running 8.5's up front and 9.5's in the rear. with my 8.5s i have about 1/4in clearance from the rim to coil. im using adaptiusa's adapters. they are 1.3in think or 33mm.


----------



## coreyt (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirockalot8v)*

Out of curiousity, ive been in a toss up between 33 and 35mm, how much clearance are you getting from tire to fender?


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyt* »_
And what size spacers are you running?


I'm using AdaptitUsa adapters with 1.3" in the front and 1.5" in the rear. The rears poke out a bit but a nice poke. And the front lips sit flush with the fender, maybe a hair inward. 

_Quote, originally posted by *coreyt* »_Out of curiousity, ive been in a toss up between 33 and 35mm, how much clearance are you getting from tire to fender?


Clearance from tire to fender meaning height? Or where it sits? The rear quarter panel will sit on the stretch of the tire if you are low enough and have 1.5" spacers. The front fenders would have to be rolled with the 1.3" spacers. I have a finger gap all around right now but I'm planning on taking the rear perches out and the fronts are going all the way down (I have 9 threads left). I would NEED to roll my fenders once I spin the coils all the way down. I'm 23.5" inches from fender to ground right now.


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My rear pokes out a bit. I don't have any pics of the fronts that show how the wheel sits.


----------



## Klaus Daimler (Jul 7, 2012)

I just got some sawblades I'm pretty sure they are 9.5 front and really big in the back I have been looking for the right spacer width


----------



## Klaus Daimler (Jul 7, 2012)

So i actually bought 8.5 9.5 staggered ones haha my bad anyways what tires are good for the stretch? i plan on running 215/45/17 on the front (8.5) and 225/45/17 on the rear (9.5) and im probably going to be running 25mm spacers all around

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Klaus Daimler said:


> I just got some sawblades I'm pretty sure they are 9.5 front and really big in the back I have been looking for the right spacer width





Klaus Daimler said:


> So i actually bought 8.5 9.5 staggered ones haha my bad anyways what tires are good for the stretch? i plan on running 215/45/17 on the front (8.5) and 225/45/17 on the rear (9.5) and im probably going to be running 25mm spacers all around
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


you realize this thread is over 3 years old right?


----------



## Klaus Daimler (Jul 7, 2012)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> you realize this thread is over 3 years old right?


Sorry I didn't think you guys would know anything about sawblades anyways, I will just go start a new thread called sawblade fitment instead of using the search bar like a normal person.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

There's many threads that still float around that are current...


----------

